# [SOLVED] router and repeater ip address conflict ?



## foxtrot06 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, i'm having problems trying to set up a wireless repeater TP-Link TL-WA801ND to my bt homehub 3 router. 
im using the repeater to get a better signal in the upstairs back bedroom as at the moment it keeps dropping
I have connected the repeater (which is using ip 192.168.1.254) to my laptop by an ethernet cable and im trying to access the set up page for it but when i type 192.168.1.254 my homehub manager page opens as it uses the same ip address, 
I can change the ip address of the router but will doing this mean that all my devices will not be able to find them? I don't want to start changing the ip address if it will cause more issues, i'm not really sure what i'm doing so would appreciate some help 
thanks


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Connect an ethernet cable from your laptop's ethernet port and connect the other end to the Lan port of the repeater and navigate to 192.168.1.254 and login in with username and password and go to Lan setup or network and change the IP address to 192.168.0.254 click apply and re-boot router.

No IP conflict and check internet access is table.


----------



## foxtrot06 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

thanks for the reply, 
I have connected the ethernet cable however when I go to 192.168.1.254 I get sent to the bt homehub page. I have tried disconnecting the laptop from the wireless network and then going to 192.168.1.254 but then nothing happens. Any ideas?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

Disable the wireless connection and connect to repeater with ethernet cable and navigate to Ip address then.

To disable the wireless connection:

Go to start>control panel>network and sharing centre>change adapter settings:

Right click *Wireless Network Connection
*Choose *Disable* and provide administrator credentials if prompted to do so.


----------



## foxtrot06 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

I've done this and when I try to navigate to the ip address i get a page saying the address is not valid?


----------



## foxtrot06 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

I have a feeling that the ip address I'm typing in is wrong, the repeater used to be my flatmates and he gave me it so it is possible he changed the address when he set it up. Is there a way of finding the ip address if it has been changed?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

Is it working as a wireless bridge at the moment to connect to the internet and is it working successfully if so please post an *ipconfig /all *while connected to it using the ethernet cable and post results.


----------



## foxtrot06 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

its not currently working but its not been set up yet to work with the router as i haven't been able to get into the set up page


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

Look on the bottom of the router and see what IP address is printed on the label and let me know please.


----------



## foxtrot06 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

on the bottom it says 192.168.1.254 
this is the same as my router so when i type this in im taken to the bt homehub page and when i disable the wireless and type it in nothing happens


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

You need to set a static IP address on the computer to access the web interface of the repeater.

Go to start>control panel>network and sharing centre>chnage adapter settings:

Right click *Local Area Connection
*Choose *Properties
*Highlight *Intrernet Protocol Version TCPIPv4
*choose *Properties
*Select *Use the following IP address* and fill in the following:
*IP address: *192.168.1.2
*Subnet mask: *255.255.255.0

Click ok and ok again and restart computer

Open a webrowser and type *192.168.1.1* and login using username and password.


If the above fails do a hard reset of the router to do this do the following:

Press and hold reset button or insert an opened paperclip into small hole on back of router and hold for between 10 to 20 seconds until all lights light up on the repeater to indicate that it has reset.

Then follow advice above to set a static IP but for the IP address use *192.168.1.254 *and subnet mask *255.255.255.0

*Below is a guide to setup a wireless repeater it may help after gaining access to the web interface.
How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum


----------



## foxtrot06 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

thanks, its working now. you have been a great help!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: router and repeater ip address conflict ?*

No worries foxtrot06 glad to be of a help to you.

You are welcome.

If you are happy you can mark this thread as solved using:


----------

